# Why Would Your Type Survive a Horror Movie?



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

ISTP, 

I'd guess we'd have a 100% chance of survival, but a 90% chance of all our companions getting killed off.

We're self-reliant, highly practical, rational, and quite adaptable. What more could you ask for besides being skilled with improvised weapons, oh yeah we're good at that too. :wink:


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

ENTP? We're witty, visionary, creative, pragmatic and utterly ruthless, not to mention natural social foci. We'd win through by being the group leader. That, or we would the prime antagonist because movie audiences prefer sentimental, emotional nonsense over practical solutions. No, we have to save the girl and let millions die... _for the principle of it_.

No, I would definitely be the group leader, and I'd get the girl, and the lot of you would ornament death traps throughout the caverns/mansion/factory/abandoned military complex.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

If this movie was based on Lovecraftian horror everyone dies and/or goes insane. No exceptions.

I've played enough Call of Cthluhu so I'd probably just avoid the GM's adventure hooks.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

INFJ... we're awesome, but I don't think our capacity to understand the killer is going to get us anywhere. We'd probably die pretty early on.


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

INTP, because horror movies rely on the social situation that go entirely wrong, Intp's would not be there in the first place!


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

as INFJ I would "feel", that the monster is not after as, because we are already dead -_O


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ENTPs would do just fine. We're adaptable and would see all the possibilities for survival. We would do what needed to be done.

We also might be the villain, so, there's that.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

As an ENTJ, I'll be marshaling the combined might of the NTJs to execute (heh, get it?







) our heinous plots most effectively.

Good luck, victims! :3


----------



## Waltfeld (Feb 2, 2012)

Either I'll be that Second in Command for the villain or I will be fighting with my group. Chances of survival... 40-50% I would think. Depends also on the types in the group. But, I would say I have a decent chance of survival. I think I would be smart enough to shoot the door that the killer monster is hiding behind rather than open it.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Owfin said:


> ISTJs are not interesting enough to be the victims.


"You call THAT _killing_? You aren't even holding the knife right! See how many times you have to stab me before killing?! If you were doing this right I'd be dead already. You're just so damn inefficient! Here, let me show you how it's done, sheesh!"

Either an ISTJ or your mother-in-law getting murdered, one of the two.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Armed Politicker said:


> *ENTP? We're witty, visionary, creative, pragmatic and utterly ruthless, not to mention natural social foci. We'd win through by being the group leader.* That, or we would the prime antagonist because movie audiences prefer sentimental, emotional nonsense over practical solutions. No, we have to save the girl and let millions die... _for the principle of it_.
> 
> *No, I would definitely be the group leader, and I'd get the girl, and the lot of you would ornament death traps throughout the caverns/mansion/factory/abandoned military complex.*


You forgot _modest_.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

We'd survive because we were secretly the ones responsible for creating the monster in the first place.

We'd die because we were secretly the ones responsible for creating the monster in the first place.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You forgot _modest_.


I did? Well, we're forgetful. Our one flaw. That I can remember.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Armed Politicker said:


> I did? Well, we're forgetful. Our one flaw. That I can remember.


This could be a potential problem in a horror movie.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

ENTPs would probably survive b/c we are inventive, forward-thinking, and adaptable. Then again, we might also become the villain in the end  ...


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

asewland said:


> ENTPs would probably survive b/c we are inventive, forward-thinking, and adaptable. Then again, we might also become the villain in the end  ...


The "could be a villain" seems to be the common thread amongst you ENTP's... should I be concerned? XD


----------



## 172harmonic (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally I would sit around with various weapons and just relax while everyone else is panicking. Most situations I would get distracted and end up dead but I don't think I would be the first gone at least. Either that or I would be the killer but would fail at that because lack of motivation to go find the people to kill them.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

JuliaBell said:


> This could be a potential problem in a horror movie.


Yes, I can see the moment there. I go back to my home town to rescue my family, and as I pull into the driveway, the corpse of one of our old acquaintances lies in front of me me and while I'm stumped trying to put a name to the face I get ambushed from behind by a monster.


----------



## Dannysmom (Mar 10, 2012)

By NOT going down the freaking basement stairs or opening the closet or whatever because everyone knows what is going to happen.

Might implode from pressure of everyone else's panic.


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, I would also not go where they all go out of curiousity (scary place, house, weird noise and go investigate)...that's usually what starts the whole mess anyway. 

Other than that...I'm pretty damn good at hiding, and I'm quiet.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd probably die. Yuuup.

If it were a zombie movie where the person turns straight into a zombie rather than dying then waking up as one then I would be eaten by the person I was trying to help.
"Guys, we can't kill him. He's our friend. We can still fix this! There might be a cure, we can leave him here and come back-! *gets bitten by the now-zombiefied friend* "Ack!!"

As for one of those abduction horrors I'd likely manage to escape from the holding cell, not realize that I hadn't planned ahead far enough to escape the actual building, run into a dead end and get recaptured/killed on the spot.


----------



## Veeg (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I'm a guy, I reckon I'd be the last guy to leave. Kinda the guy that kisses the girl bye and gets butched so she can get away.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

ESTP... Im fucked.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll probably distract the villain by giving him a lecture about why it's good to respect all of humanity and while he's distracted, I'll pull out my own weapon and kill _him_

I'll probably die because I'll sacrifice myself to save the girl !


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Jawz said:


> I'll probably distract the villain by giving him a lecture about why it's good to respect all of humanity and while he's distracted, I'll pull out my own weapon and kill _him_


Awww, ENFJs, so sweet!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

please 8D I'm E6, that practically makes me zombie immune!


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

"There's sounds coming from that wooden shed. Martin, you go check it out."

WROOOOONG! WRONG WRONG WRONG!

"There's sounds coming from that wooden shed. Martin, light up the Molotov, I'll ready the shotgun for whatever comes screaming out from there."

ENTPs. We're Machiavelli's charismatic evil stepchildren.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Armed Politicker said:


> "There's sounds coming from that wooden shed. Martin, you go check it out."
> 
> WROOOOONG! WRONG WRONG WRONG!
> 
> ...


All right. I'm recruiting you as my partner in a horror movie. O___O


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

JuliaBell said:


> All right. I'm recruiting you as my partner in a horror movie. O___O


Horror movies are generally prime examples of how things should never be done. I'm fairly sure I'd never feature in a horror movie on grounds of actually being able to generate tactics better than "We're being picked off one by one, we have to split up!"


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Armed Politicker said:


> Horror movies are generally prime examples of how things should never be done. I'm fairly sure I'd never feature in a horror movie on grounds of actually being able to generate tactics better than "We're being picked off one by one, we have to split up!"


Yeah, the thing about horror movies is that there would be no story if people did things that made sense. A person sees something scary in real life, they turn tail and GTFO. Not very interesting, right? In horror movies, they go investigate, and a story is born!


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

dejavu said:


> Yeah, the thing about horror movies is that there would be no story if people did things that made sense. A person sees something scary in real life, they turn tail and GTFO. Not very interesting, right? In horror movies, they go investigate, and a story is born!


A truly scary horror movie would show someone doing the smartest things he could possibly have done, with the audience going "Shit, I'd never have thought of that", and _still end up dead_. The feeling that you yourself would've gone the way of the dodo were you in that situationis the scariest feeling I know, at least.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

we didnt have sex with the guy we just met, we arent the outgoing party girl, we are introverted so you forget we are there, we remember the last time we were faced with a murder so we always have our arsenal of weaponry (oh is that just me?)


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Armed Politicker said:


> A truly scary horror movie would show someone doing the smartest things he could possibly have done, with the audience going "Shit, I'd never have thought of that", and _still end up dead_. The feeling that you yourself would've gone the way of the dodo were you in that situationis the scariest feeling I know, at least.


Yeah, I've gotta agree. That would beat any horror movie where the characters act like they've got a death wish. Wow, even imagining it is a bit unsettling.


----------



## Annacy33 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hn...We'd probably die pretty early on. Sorry, fellow INFJs. :tongue:

Of course, we'd have a chance of surviving by sticking to a group of trusted others, understanding the villain and explaining it to the rest of the group so we'd be able to predict what the antagonist was about to do next.

...We'd also be most likely to push other people out of the way and die/get eaten/get blown up etc. Joy.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

dejavu said:


> Yeah, I've gotta agree. That would beat any horror movie where the characters act like they've got a death wish. Wow, even imagining it is a bit unsettling.


The worst case of that feeling I've ever had is watching the news updates on the Norwegian Utoya massacre, where Anders Breivik murdered 69 people with an M14. I've twisted and turned those events in my head more than a few times, what would I do if I were on that island. I could fake death, but he shot everyone he came across in the head, even discovering a few who played possum. I could charge at him to engage in close quarters, but him being a steroid abuser with a battle rifle that would turn belly up rather fast. He called out to people, pretending to be a police officer coming to their aid, which might even have lured me to him. I could have fled and swam to the mainland, but I'd be abandoning children to a mass murderer, so *no*.

It's one of those puzzles that just sticks with you. How to solve it? And for all my ENTP internal computing, I just can't imagine a successful course of action. And that's the blueprint for a horror movie. Yeah, if I had a bazooka I could take him, but in the shoes of any one of those who were there, I'd be as helpless as they were. That's suspense. Modern horror movies don't have that, they just have a high CGI gore budget.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Horror movies seem kind of easy to win since usually the person wins at the end. I'd probably die though.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate modern horror movies and just most horror movies in general, because, since they're totally unrealistic to me, I can't take them seriously - they're so predictable and the modern ones just feel all the less real due to the really fake-looking CGI usually used in them, with over-the-top and meaningless scenes with screaming, bloody people or whatever. I find them and most fantasy in general, pretty boring and often just too gross to watch. Some of the older stuff can actually be intriguing though, if it's like some of the horror in the original Twilight Zone or is generally realistic enough.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I would survive because I wouldn't be interested in going to the Frat party that night.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

INTPs would only really notice there was a horror film scenario happening if the internet goes down.
We would survive by being the scientist who finds the cure, etc. Mind you, it depends on whether the solution becomes widely spread posthumously or not.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

Benja said:


> ISTP,
> 
> I'd guess we'd have a 100% chance of survival, but a 90% chance of all our companions getting killed off.
> 
> We're self-reliant, highly practical, rational, and quite adaptable. What more could you ask for besides being skilled with improvised weapons, oh yeah we're good at that too. :wink:


100% if we manage to endure the rest of the group as long as they are alive.
but there's a 60% chance we are bored/annoyed by the rest of the group and walk off alone -> 0% chance to survive (well, at least in moives).


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

you rarely see INTP types in horror films, so either they are dead, or are smart enough not to get into such an illogical situation in the first place. 

For example (its not a horror but good example) war of the worlds movie, the lightning strikes the ground loads of times, hole in the ground, earth quake, then some giant monsters pops up from the hole. 

Now if i was in that situation, by the time the tri pod begins killing people, i would be phoning tom cruise from mexico, and i would of ran there........


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

I honestly doubt I'd survive lol. I would probably commit suicide before the killer even got to me XD


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

I would identify the killer from my bunker and kidnap his family.


----------



## Eladamri1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd probably be compelled to attempt to lecture the villain on how stupid he's being and why his entire plan comes spawns from some issue he's holding onto way too closely. I'd say there's probably about a 1% chance he'll listen, so I'd say my chances of survival are 76%. The other 75% coming from whether I stick with the group or not, depending on how dumb or intelligent their plans are. If they're intelligent, I'll go with them and we'll be fine, and if their dumb and insist on being cannon fodder, then I'll just let them go be the distraction they want to be as I retreat in the opposite direction.


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

I wouldn't survive. I'd make up a ninja monkey from the planet Zaptos and die of fright before the real killer even made it onto screen.


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

Because all the monsters/killers would run away from me and hide.


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

I would google "how to survive a horror movie", provided internet connection hasn't gone down.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

*holds a dagger*


----------



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

jeez, i get totally scared watching horror movies. i prefer conversational ones. hmmm...so, i guess i would never survive any type of horror movie except one in which i can sit down with the villain over a cup of coffee and reason with the villain. so...
1. silence of the lambs - no chance of survival
2. batman the joker - no chance of survival
3. friday the 13th - no chance of survival
4. omen - no chance of survival
5. visiting hours - no chance of survival
and thats about all the horror movies i have seen, thank goodness.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

INTP

I would stop all the idiots trying to split up, have everyone take weapons and make a jog for it. sprinters always fall.
Oh, and contacting the authorities seems a good idea, they must have some sort of use =)

Within the tropes though, I would be the guy hiding and perhaps setting up a small trap, hoarding useful stuff. Or I would be the villain who somehow got extremely mad at the people involved and lost my sanity.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

My only hope would be to psychoanalyze the villain, listen to all of his/her problems, and manipulate them into caring for me/trusting me long enough to kill them & escape.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

Dannysmom said:


> By NOT going down the freaking basement stairs or opening the closet or whatever because everyone knows what is going to happen.
> 
> Might implode from pressure of everyone else's panic.



Yes! Avoid the dangerous situation altogether using intuition.


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

I probably wouldn't be making any of the decisions so as long as I could talk whoever is out of doing anything particularly stupid, I should be alright.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Simple: we don't get involved in the first place. For example:

Friday the 13th 
High School Kid: Hey, lets go to Camp Crystal Lake! We're going to get wasted and get our freak on!
INTP: No, I don't feel like it.
High School Kid: C'mon, don't be such a loser!
INTP: What in our entire relationship makes you think that name calling is going to get me to go to some stupid drunk-fest party?
High School Kid: Your loss.
(A few days later, INTP reads that some deranged killer in an old-style hockey mask machetes everyone to death).
INTP: See? What did I say?

The Exorcist
Mother: Help my kid! (Kid throws up pea soup all over the place and screams in demonic voice).
INTP: Screw this, I'm outta here!
(That being said, that movie is considered one of the scariest if not the scariest movie of all time, yet it had a body count of _three_, only one of which was onscreen. Just goes to show that body count isn't everything).

Jaws:
INTP: Damn it, it's Fourth of July weekend and the beaches are too crowded. I'm just staying at home.
(Later finds out that giant killer shark eats a bunch of people there).
INTP: SEE?

Marble Hornets
INTP: First, I'm going to throw all these video tapes into a fire. Then, I'm never going into that park. Ever. In fact, I really didn't see that tall guy in the suit. And I'm also never, ever, going onto YouTube to look up the name of that student film I burned.
(Actually, I give INTP a 50/50 chance, due to curiosity killing them to look at the tapes. If said tapes are watched then...well, it's pretty much downhill from there).

But that being said, if we do get involved...well, it's not going to end well:

Prometheus 
INTP: Okay, I'm going on that mission, but I'm staying on the ship, I'm not going to try to talk to the little snake thingy that's obviously making a threat gesture and...(ship goes on kamakazi attack). And it looks I'm still going to die. Well, this just sucks.

(And, that's all I've got. Not a really big horror fan).


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think my type would. Our best chance of surviving is hoping another type that has its shit together protects us. Because we're adorable.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

*Slasher movie:* I'd survive by keeping detached from the panic and the drama of the group combined with forward strategic thinking. Plus, I'm not a bottle blonde with massive implants so my XX status wouldn't get in the way or make me the first victim. 

*Psychological horror:* I'd probably be either the villain or the quirky detective who irritates and disregards the police. INTJs are basically typecast in this kind of films. *twirls finger mustache while stroking a cat*


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Inferior Se probably.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I wouldn't let emotions cloud my judgment.


----------



## Brodir (Oct 31, 2013)

Probably wouldn't do most of the stupid stuff in the movies that gets people killed. But i'm sure we'd overlook something quite obvious and get killed in an extremely *facepalm* fashion.


----------

